# Sustanon 250



## manickanuck (Jan 28, 2012)

pinning eod. pinned 6 times so far. How long before i start to really feel the effects on sustanon?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 28, 2012)

4 weeks for me to see results in the gym. Sex drive and weight elevates in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## redz (Jan 28, 2012)

Most people really feel it kick-in around week 5.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 28, 2012)

4-5 weeks if you feel it at all.

just don look in the mirrow for about 6 weeks, body weight may not chang but compestion will. thats when you will know


----------



## Testoman98 (Jan 29, 2012)

My first cycle I ran sust250 and only pinned 2x week. For me it kicked in at the 3rd week. Didn't feel any different till I hit the gym, but weights just seemed light. I didn't see any physical changes till week 5 or so. Now I'm not recommending twice a week injections, but everyone reacts different, and I'm sure it being my first cycle contributed to that.


----------



## the_anapolack (Jan 30, 2012)

i feel after first week.....i love mixing 1ml sust with 1ml enathate first 6 weeks of cycle before bumping up the enanthate


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 30, 2012)

I tried sust one time, and I pinned EOD.  I felt the short esters kick in around 2 weeks in, but the drug really starts kicking ass about 4-5 weeks in with the longer esters.


----------



## youngbuck22 (Feb 2, 2012)

I need some info for a first time user. My parents were into bodybuilding 25+ years ago and its changed alot since then. Im 22 years old ive been working out since i was 16. 17 started to diet. Ive been working out with IFBB probodybuilders ever since(friends of my parents. so you know their not gonna tell me). I workout almost everyday so i dont consider it a hobby or something i do. Its who i am. The info wont go to wast. i was told to do 1 to 1 1/2 cc of sustanon 250 once on sunday the other on wendsday. but then i read a forum that said i sould 1/2cc everyother day. day 1 day 3 day 5 day 7 ect. I was also told that the injections sites are in the thigh or shoulder not the gluts since people where bone tapping so much. What are your opinions based on your experience?


----------



## redz (Feb 2, 2012)

Glutes are a great place to shoot when you are shooting often especially. You need a lot of sites for ed or eod shots. Sustanon should make you gain weight fairly quickly too, by week 4 you should be up some weight unless your diet is off.


----------

